# UOA for redline 5W40 at 5100 miles 08 gti 14k on car



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was hoping to get a TAN reading but looks like lab error. I expect TAN to be 6.0 or higher. I contacted Blackstone and they are usually pretty good about getting things straightened out so I hope to update that in the near future. TAN is important due to the test I'm doing to see what effect PCV bypass has on the oil. This 5100 mile UOA is on the same oil run as the 2700 mile sample. The VOA I pasted into the report is from the same case of oil as both runs. Thanks for looking.
Roughly 50% highway, 50% city. Run #1 was 90% city in the winter. Please note that these UOAs are pre-pcv bypass. 
I'll post my interpretation of these results and compare to others on the 41 UOA database if somebody wants, but I won't take the time unless someone is interested. Also as always let me know via pm if you want me to email you the excel file for the 41 UOAs. Let me know here though so I know you sent the pm.








btw iron for this run was 3.7 ppm/1000 miles at 14,000 miles










_Modified by saaber2 at 8:09 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

why is on the VOA, the silicon content is higher than the UOA?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I believe it is an antifoam additive. Usually redline is around 16-18 ppm Si for the virgin oil. It does look weird when it "goes down" with the UOA.


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:15 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*

What additive did you use which they are attributing the fuel content to?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*

Thanks forgot to mention used 1 can of Lubro Moly fuel injector cleaner at 4700 miles. Good stuff that and cheap compared to techron, etc. at Napa.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

that redline is hanging in there pretty well...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

This run was one of only 4 UOAs for 40 weight oils in the database that actually stayed in grade (see charts below showing viscosity of all 40 weight oil UOAs that were run over 4000 miles, excluding factory fill and adeere's 99% highway runs, no bar means that UOA had no data). One of the other 4 was redline also. Note that the chart shows ending viscosity, not viscosity loss. 
Also I like the high Calcium, Zinc, and P levels of this oil which is needed to combat deposits and protect the cam/follower/fuel pump. I think the redline 10W40 would shear less than the 5w40. I got the revised TAN from blackstone and it was 4.9 which is lower than I expected. I hope the pcv bypass may help in producing a higher viscosity and TBN next time and a lower TAN.


----------

